# Spinning Gear gear in flies only water



## griffib (Oct 3, 2009)

Just a quick question? Can spinning gear be used in areas designated a flies only water?

thanks


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes. 

But do yourself a favor and learn how to fly fish. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## griffib (Oct 3, 2009)

I need a partner to fish with on the PM in March and he doesn't have any fly fishing gear.

Thanks for the Information


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

There just can't be any weight on the fly. Spin guys can chuck and duck flies or fish flies under floats.

Good luck. Hopefully it warms up soon. This snow should keep the water levels up once we get a thaw again.


----------



## bigdogx71 (Oct 30, 2009)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Yes.
> 
> But do yourself a favor and learn how to fly fish. You'll be glad you did.


I hate that....All the poster did was ask a question about if it was legal to use spinning gear in flies only water. Why do you feel the need to tell him he needs to learn how to fly fish....


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

bigdogx71 said:


> I hate that....All the poster did was ask a question about if it was legal to use spinning gear in flies only water. Why do you feel the need to tell him he needs to learn how to fly fish....


Because I am very passionate about fly fishing and think many people are intimidated away from trying it out. I am not a religious man but I believe deeply in the gospel of fly fishing.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

short answer is yes you can....for a better time toss some flies with a pin...way more fun and more fish to hand...


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

bigdogx71 said:


> I hate that....All the poster did was ask a question about if it was legal to use spinning gear in flies only water. Why do you feel the need to tell him he needs to learn how to fly fish....


and i hate that. calm down man, hes just recommending a great way to fish. a steelhead on a fly rod is the single most rewarding fishing experience ive ever had(especially in the fall). maybe OH-YEAH feels the same way and wants his fellow fisherman to experience the that rush. nobody is saying there is anything wrong with spin gear, i chuck spinners with it in some rivers.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Frogpoopin said:


> short answer is yes you can....for a better time toss some flies with a pin...way more fun and more fish to hand...


one of these days im going to give that a try for sure. ive seen it done and it looks like a blast.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Frogpoopin said:


> short answer is yes you can....for a better time toss some flies with a pin...way more fun and more fish to hand...


_I hate that....All the poster did was ask a question about if it was legal to use spinning gear in flies only water. Why do you feel the need to tell him he will have more fun with a center pin..............:lol::lol::lol:_


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Oh boy here we go again!*


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

is it legally fly fishing when for example you have a zebco spincast combo and light mono line and you attach one of those clear float bubbles inline to help you cast the fly?

or how about a bead head wet fly that sinks and have it below a bobber, legally fly fishing?

kind of new to fishing here


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

geojasstef said:


> _I hate that....All the poster did was ask a question about if it was legal to use spinning gear in flies only water. Why do you feel the need to tell him he will have more fun with a center pin..............:lol::lol::lol:_


humm lets see after 20 some odd years fishing every method known to hammer some steel its just happens to be what everyone I have introduced to pinning has to say..and....cause it is simple..simple as as that..run a long drift, no drag, just you and the fish, you become the drag.. pick apart the water keeping your offering smack dab in the seam...no better way to get into some fish and have a serious ball doing it...like i said ....simple then again what do I know about it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Kevin49098 said:


> is it legally fly fishing when for example you have a zebco spincast combo and light mono line and you attach one of those clear float bubbles inline to help you cast the fly?
> 
> or how about a bead head wet fly that sinks and have it below a bobber, legally fly fishing?
> 
> kind of new to fishing here


Yes. And you can also just use streamers. Many streamers are heavily weighted around the hook, especially wooly buggers. So they cast pretty much just like a mepps. Eggs sucking leaches and buggers is a good place to start when it comes to spin gear in fly's only sections and if nothing is taking go to the nymphs.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Make sure what ever waters you are fishing on do not have any regs regarding weighted hooks. I drift non weighted flies with spinning gear with excellent results. Results that keep my fly rod at home. These days the only time I ever break out my fly rod is to have fun with gills or bass.


----------

